# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  venda de cavalos marinhos

## Nelson Lima

ola a todos  :yb663:  
hoge fui a loja redfish em lisboa, e para espanto meu, vi a venda um cavalo marinho  :yb620:  
perguntei se estes animais nao são mto fragei. o vendedor disse-me que não pq são reproduzidos em cativero. o preço 69
os cavalos marinhos nao estao em vias de extençao?

----------


## Filipe Silva

> ola a todos  
> hoge fui a loja redfish em lisboa, e para espanto meu, vi a venda um cavalo marinho  
> perguntei se estes animais nao são mto fragei. o vendedor disse-me que não pq são reproduzidos em cativero. o preço 69€
> os cavalos marinhos nao estao em vias de extençao?



Boas, sim estão! E são muito frágeis...

Não é proibida a venda dos que estão em cativeiro, pois assim não estão a ajudar na extinção destes belos animais!

Eu tenho um, num refúgio, não aconselho a sua colocação num aquário com muita circulação de água... Também já me disseram o contrário, mas agora que tenho um não era capaz de o colocar no aqua principal, na medida em que fiz um "teste" coloquei um bomba de circulação certa de 600 ltrs hora ou menos e o cavalo feito burro foi mesmo lá parar e de cabeça, a sorte é que estava há espreita...
Agora imagina numa bomba superior a 4500Ltrs/hora?

Era cavalinho picado para o aqua...


Pondera bem a sua compra  :SbOk5:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Nelson Lima
O Filipe Silva já respondeu relativamente a como albergar um Cavalo-Marinho ou Hipocampo que de facto se dá melhor em correntes fracas e com gorgónias ou algas com talo alto e rígido para se poder fixar enrolando parte da cauda à volta do mesmo. 
Importa esclarecer que várias espécies de Hipocampus são criadas em meio doméstico ou quintas de aquacultura e nem todas as espécies de Hipocampus estão ameaçada de extinção. 
Os que viste à venda são produto de aquacultura e consequentemente têm melhores probabilidades de sucesso além de que é um triunfo na preservação e propagação destes magníficos animais. Mesmo assim e como te disse o Filipe Silva, pondera bem porque são animais exigentes no plano alimentar o que implica dedicação, tempo, paciência, vontade mesmo de os ter e cuidar, mesmo que isso implique teres de sacrificar outros momentos de lazer para lhes dares atenção. Caso optes por os albergar, procura também providenciar-lhes gorgónias (fotossintéticas) ou mangues ou algas de talo longo e rígido, para que se possam fixar enrolando para da sua cauda à volta dos mesmos quando assim o entenderem. Luz ténue e correntes moderadas a fracas, são também requisitos a considerar e fornecer para o seu bem estar.

Tens aqui um excelente artigo em Português com muitas dicas sobre os Cavalos-Marinhos em aquário, boa leitura



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Eduardo Telles Santos

Caros Amigos,

Relativamente aos cavalos marinhos, vão-me desculpar a minha audácia, mas penso que existem alguns mitos que deveriam ser desfeitos com alguma urgência.

Caro Nelson,

No aquário em que viu o Hippocampus reidi em questão viu-o por algum tempo desesperado com a corrente? Penso que não, pois aliás ela (é uma fêmea) anda sempre bastante entretida a caçar os mysis que povoam esse aquário, e o mesmo tem cerca de 17 vezes o seu volume em corrente o que não é propriamente muito mas tb não é pouco.

O André, que foi a pessoa com quem falou ontem, tem em sua casa um volume de rotação ainda superior no aquário onde tem um casal a reproduzir-se, e da qual já retirou duas criações que se encontram em crescimento. No mesmo aquário encontram-se um casal de Ocellaris e um cryptocentrus cryptocentrus.

Volto a colocar as imagens relativas às criações que eu fiz aqui na Redfish, e que foram feitas em aquários cuja rotação chegava às 20x e cuja companhia eram um Premnas, uma hexataenia, uma salarias fasciatus além de alguns camarões. Apenas quando decidi começar a fazer as coisas mais a sério retirei os companheiros de aquário.

Imagens da copula

E aqui o respectivo parto!

Quanto à alimentação, os mesmos são efectivamente lentos a comer e se a comida andar na coluna de água eles têm mais dificuldade em comer, pelo que se deve procurar ajudá-los na fase da refeição. Se a comida existente no aquário estiver viva, por exemplo Mysis, camarinha, etc... eles são por sinal bastante melhores caçadores que a maior parte dos peixes, conseguindo comer quando os outros normalmente falham.

Isto tudo não altera o facto de o que foi dito acima também ser verdade, mas são peixes como os outros e não requerem assim tantos cuidados como por vezes é dito.

Cmpts,

Eduardo Telles Santos

----------


## Nuno Ricardo Ramos

Lindo.
Eduardo, obrigado por partilhares connosco essas fabulosas imagens.

Abraço.

----------


## Nelson Lima

> Caros Amigos,
> 
> Relativamente aos cavalos marinhos, vão-me desculpar a minha audácia, mas penso que existem alguns mitos que deveriam ser desfeitos com alguma urgência.
> 
> Caro Nelson,
> 
> No aquário em que viu o Hippocampus reidi em questão viu-o por algum tempo desesperado com a corrente? Penso que não, pois aliás ela (é uma fêmea) anda sempre bastante entretida a caçar os mysis que povoam esse aquário, e o mesmo tem cerca de 17 vezes o seu volume em corrente o que não é propriamente muito mas tb não é pouco.
> 
> O André, que foi a pessoa com quem falou ontem, tem em sua casa um volume de rotação ainda superior no aquário onde tem um casal a reproduzir-se, e da qual já retirou duas criações que se encontram em crescimento. No mesmo aquário encontram-se um casal de Ocellaris e um cryptocentrus cryptocentrus.
> ...


Caro Eduardo e Andre
em relação ao vosso lindo hospedeiro, Hippocampus reidi ele estava em perfeitas condições. 
Como foi a primeira vez que tinha visto tais animais num aquario fiquei espantado e maravilhado. Pois pensava que tal não era possivel conservar animais tao maravilhosos em cativeiro.
obrigado pela vossa atenção e por-me terem informado sobre estes magnificus cavalinhos. 
mencionei a loja redfish para que todos fossem ver o cavalito

----------


## Eduardo Telles Santos

> Caro Eduardo e Andre
> em relação ao vosso lindo hospedeiro, Hippocampus reidi ele estava em perfeitas condições. 
> Como foi a primeira vez que tinha visto tais animais num aquario fiquei espantado e maravilhado. Pois pensava que tal não era possivel conservar animais tao maravilhosos em cativeiro.
> obrigado pela vossa atenção e por-me terem informado sobre estes magnificus cavalinhos. 
> mencionei a loja redfish para que todos fossem ver o cavalito


Caro Nelson,

Não pense que fiquei de alguma forma incomodado pela sua mensagem, nem que achei que estava a apontar algo de errado. Longe disso.

No entanto a nossa primeira função deve ser a de informar e de ensinar o que estiver ao nosso alcance para fazer, e neste caso tenho alguma experiência para poder partilhar.

Quanto aos cavalos marinhos em geral, quanto mais cedo se deitarem fora certas ideias preconcebidas mais cedo se conseguirá desenvolver essa vertente da aquariofilia.

Não obstante este ser um tipo de peixe que requer alguma dedicação. Mas apenas isso. O que na verdade não passa de uma redundância, pois nenhum animal deve ser mantido sem essa dita dedicação, que deve ser assumida por qualquer pessoa que chama a si a responsabilidade de manter em cativeiro um animal seja ele qual for!

Cmpts e obrigado,

Eduardo Telles Santos

----------


## João Pedro Almeida

São animais de facto lindissimos. Quanto montar o meu refugio quero meter lá um casalinho também. Gostei dos videos. Quantos "bebés" aguentaram desse parto? 

 :Wink:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Caros Amigos,
> 
> Relativamente aos cavalos marinhos, vão-me desculpar a minha audácia, mas penso que existem alguns mitos que deveriam ser desfeitos com alguma urgência.
> 
> Caro Nelson,
> 
> No aquário em que viu o Hippocampus reidi em questão viu-o por algum tempo desesperado com a corrente? Penso que não, pois aliás ela (é uma fêmea) anda sempre bastante entretida a caçar os mysis que povoam esse aquário, e o mesmo tem cerca de 17 vezes o seu volume em corrente o que não é propriamente muito mas tb não é pouco.
> 
> O André, que foi a pessoa com quem falou ontem, tem em sua casa um volume de rotação ainda superior no aquário onde tem um casal a reproduzir-se, e da qual já retirou duas criações que se encontram em crescimento. No mesmo aquário encontram-se um casal de Ocellaris e um cryptocentrus cryptocentrus.
> ...


Nao sei se ja perderam algum tempo a ver os videos, mas vale mesmo a pena :SbOk:  

Eduardo obrigado por teres partilhado essas imagens :SbOk:

----------

